# Space Rabbit of Doom



## dudleywigley (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello all,

It's been a while since I've posted any designs as I've been playing around perfecting this beasty. It's my first proper build since joining the forum and my first to use flatbands (thanks to John Webb in the UK for making me a set of extra long bands with pouch extremely quickly - find him on ebay...)

The design uses two "wheels", each with five ball-bearing races to enable the bands smooth travel - this way the bands stretch over 75% of the wheel diameter increasing draw length. It works great, the bearings giving a nicely distributed weight - hope you like it!

Jason


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

My kind of slingshot! Cool looking. You should be able to butterfly it, with these long bands.

Do you plan to post a video? I'd love to see it in action.

Jörg


----------



## dudleywigley (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks Joerg! I had no plans to post a video but after your kind comments I may well film it next time I take it out - will have to persuade my wife to be cameraman.....


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

dudleywigley said:


> will have to persuade my wife to be cameraman.....


I do exactly that at least once every week...


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very interesting design.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, that's pretty neat!
I actually was kind of haphazardly designing and building a techno/compound bow pulley model that would _look_ similar to your's but would function quite differently. And seeing your's makes me wonder now... is the handslap cage actually neccessary? Does it really pop you hard without it?
Because if it does... I'll probably stop work on mine as it will be much more powerful than the one you're showing...


----------



## dudleywigley (Dec 5, 2010)

Nope, the cage is not necessary for protection - it adds rigidity and looks pretty....


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

very, very cool design you have there.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Very cool , I would love to see it in action.
Martin


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

Very cool indeed!!!


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

*That looks AWESOME!!!!!! *Your creations are works of art, and then some....!! Would love to see a video of this working.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks good. Will be looking for the Video.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Surely is a neat looking design.
I really dont understand the concept though. Are the wheels spring loaded somehow? 
How do the bands rewind themselves onto the spool? Maybe the wheels are stationary, but then it seems the bands would rip the pins out that holds the wheel halves together on release, or do damage to the bands .
Definately post a video if you can.
very cool


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

you gotta video this man.


----------



## gaara4sand (Dec 8, 2010)

That is sick!!!


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

wow cool!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

The "Mask" makes me wish football was not over...lol Good job


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Hmmm? 
I dont get it


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I am not so sure how it works but the craftsmanship on the catty is excellent. I agree, a video is definately in order. Nice work.
Philly


----------

